
Super AMOLED displays help Samsung keep technological leadership - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/tech/1283-marketing-warfare-how-super-amoled-displays-help-samsung-keep-technological-leadership.html
======
inoplanium
I also have a yellowish white problem with my One Plus 5, on default display
settings my screen shows a bit yellowish color on white background or when I
compare my phone with other IPS display phones my One Plus 5 shows a little
yellowish display do you know why it's happening to my One Plus 5 or it's
because of optic AMOLED nature that shows true accurate colors.

